# New Lens (+ Finally Feels Like Fall)



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

*Warning:* Very picture heavy!

I finally caved and picked up an 85mm f/1.8 a few weeks ago, although I wasn't completely sure how I felt about my decision. It's the most I've ever spent on a lens, and I already did have the 50mm f/1.8. Plus, 85mm on a DX camera just isn't the easiest focal length to work with... But having admired a friend's photos taken with the 85mm for the longest time, and then hearing about the lens from Kyndall54, I eventually decided to go for it. 

Anyway, I didn't get to really test it out with Trent until this past weekend. And holy crap, I absolutely LOVE this lens. LOVE. The focal length is a little inconvenient, but it makes up for it in every single way. I love the quality, the speed, the creamy smoothness of the backgrounds, and how clean the images look. I'm just so thrilled with it.

On to the pictures!

Just as I was complaining about how unseasonal my neighborhood looked, the leaves all began to fall.




































Hey Trent, you have something stuck... all over your head









Oh well



























Frolicking


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

And posing, of course









Flying leap!



























Gorgeous boy













































And a stacked picture to end the day. The bad graffiti annoys me, but it was the best background I could find.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

On the next day, we went for an afternoon walk to one of the nearby fields. Unfortunately it's also under construction, so we're enjoying it while it lasts.

More Fall-y pictures









Cute dog is cute



























Annnnd, he's bored


















...so he ran off the bridge and decided to go swimming in the mud. 









"Crap, Mom doesn't look happy. Well, Mom likes it when I climb high places, right?"









Yes. Yes, I do <3


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Later that evening, we headed out for pictures during my favorite time of the day. Hope everyone isn't feeling bored of these golden hour pictures!! I really wanted to test out the lens and _wow _- I love how it photographs light!

These first few are straight out of camera.



























Frolicking again









All smiles!









Spotted a groundhog









Sometimes I wonder if he's part pointer or hound



























Ready to head home!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Gorgeous photos, I love Trent. I really like the bad graffiti stacking photo! It's not the most ideal background, but works. It's finally starting to look like fall in North Carolina as well..hoping to get out for pics more this season since it seems so short-lived.

I would say your lens is a worthwhile purchase. These are some great shots.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice shots! Good looking dog too! Doesn't look like it was the first dog photo shoot seems to either cooperate well or you just got even more good shots


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RunsWithDogs said:


> Gorgeous photos, I love Trent. I really like the bad graffiti stacking photo! It's not the most ideal background, but works. It's finally starting to look like fall in North Carolina as well..hoping to get out for pics more this season since it seems so short-lived.
> 
> I would say your lens is a worthwhile purchase. These are some great shots.


Thank you! Haha, I'm happy with the stacked picture as well, and I'm a big fan of graffiti... just not so much when it's bad LOL But it was next to the field so I figured, why not! 

I hope you can get in a Fall photoshoot with your pups too!! I can't wait to see them if you do, I just love your crew and your photos. I'm glad I went out this weekend specifically to take pictures  Fall is my favorite time of the year, but last year the trees stayed green well into December, and everything was soggy. I was excited just to have a few fallen leaves to take pictures of LOL



Blueduck1105 said:


> Nice shots! Good looking dog too! Doesn't look like it was the first dog photo shoot seems to either cooperate well or you just got even more good shots
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! And nope, definitely not my dog's first time getting his pictures taken. I've been chasing him around with a camera since he was 2 months old, so it's all old news to him by now  He's definitely cooperative when it comes to pictures, he always seems to know when to hold a pose!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Trent is the most handsome! XD

LOVE those shots... I've been wanting a new lens for some time now... very jealous!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you! And yes, you should definitely get a new lens  Everyone should have new camera gear from time to time. It's just so much fun!


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

No! I totally didn't see this!! How exciting, the shots are beautiful. Congrats on your new lens! That 85 (and you!) don't disappoint. You've got some pretty sweet bokeh here



Equinox said:


>


And all of these look super sharp too! It's so hard not to fall in love with this lens. 

This one is my all time favorite though, his face with the background and sun is just beautiful. 


Equinox said:


>


I look forward to seeing more photos of trent with your new lens! And if you ever get to shoot it on a full frame, you'll love it even more . The only thing that surprised me about about this lens was that it wasn't a macro, it just does everything so well and that bokeh would look nice in ring shots. But you can't have your cake and eat it too I guess . 

We had the same idea today haha, I also shot Ammy with the fall colors too  http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/224201-ammys-fall-photo-dump.html#post2468121


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Kyndall54 said:


> No! I totally didn't see this!! How exciting, the shots are beautiful. Congrats on your new lens! That 85 (and you!) don't disappoint. You've got some pretty sweet bokeh here
> 
> And all of these look super sharp too! It's so hard not to fall in love with this lens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking a look!! And your photo thread with Ammy and the cats definitely helped to convince me to get the lens. Really gorgeous colors and, as you've said, quite sharp just sooc! Bokeh and backgrounds look great as well, although my copy is the D series version so it might not be as perfect as the G ones. I'm in love, though!! Definitely took some new favorite pictures with this lens 

I'll be sure to get out more and take photos! Really excited to be shooting with this lens and can't wait to play around with it some more. I don't ever really take macro shots so I hadn't realized that about the lens, but it's good to know. It would have been really fun to try my hand at macro, but I guess I can do that with another lens! Would sure have been nice, but you're right. Can't have too many nice things LOL It'll be a long while before I have enough for a full frame camera, but I can sure imagine!! I still have one or two lenses on my list, but after that, it'll be time to save up for a body upgrade. Photography sucks you in deep... I just mentioned to someone elsewhere that I had only had a DSLR for ~ 1 year, and look how crazy I am! 

Will hop on over to your thread; I'm always so excited to see you post a photo thread!!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Beautiful pics and beautiful dog! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

I want a nicer lens too. Equinox can you recommend a reasonably priced lens for me? I have a nikon D5200 with two kit lenses. I am new to it All and it's overwhelming the amount of options there are. My dog holt is my main subject so I wouldn't need a zoom lens my kit lens is fine for now. Just want a good quality lens at reasonable prices. Am willing to look ud just don't know where to start.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

SnapV said:


> Beautiful pics and beautiful dog! Thank you for sharing


Thank you so much! 



Blueduck1105 said:


> I want a nicer lens too. Equinox can you recommend a reasonably priced lens for me? I have a nikon D5200 with two kit lenses. I am new to it All and it's overwhelming the amount of options there are. My dog holt is my main subject so I wouldn't need a zoom lens my kit lens is fine for now. Just want a good quality lens at reasonable prices. Am willing to look ud just don't know where to start.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can definitely try to! The first one that comes to mind would be the 35mm f/1.8 lens, which typically costs about $175 - $200. I'm a huge fan of prime lenses, and the ability to go all the way to f/1.8 will give you the opportunity to play with depth of field and experiment some more with the exposure triangle. Plus, it's a overall better lens to use in low light conditions than the kit lenses. Definitely a good lens to use for dog pictures, and just a good walk around lens for when you are out and about. 

I don't personally own the 35mm but that is probably going to be my next purchase. Right now I have the 50mm f/1.8, but I usually recommend the 35mm f/1.8 over it purely for its focal length. 50mm f/1.8 is a better lens for busts and head shots, whereas the 35mm makes full body shots easier. Sometimes (especially when I'm indoors) I simply don't have the room to back away enough from my subject for a full body picture with a 50mm lens. That said, if the 35mm is more than you're willing to spend, the 50mm is an excellent alternative and usually around $100. Most of my pictures taken before this was with the 50mm f/1.8.

Or, if you want a midrange zoom lens, you can look into the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 and the Tamron 28-75mm f/2.8 lenses. They both go for a bit over $300 used, if I'm not mistaken. I've never had any personal experience with them, but do have friends who shoot with them and love the results!

Hope that helps a little


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

All I can say is stunning dog and photos. Trent certainly is not camera shy is he, looks like he is loving all the attention. Haha. lol.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! You familiar with Nikon specific lenses? I have heard great things on those lenses too but until I know more about cameras I would probably pay more and stick with Nikon specific lens. That being said it's the DX? VR? Lenses. So the 35 1.8 you think is a good choice? Have a link so I don't look at the wrong ones!?

Thanks again live the shots keep them coming 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

zack said:


> All I can say is stunning dog and photos. Trent certainly is not camera shy is he, looks like he is loving all the attention. Haha. lol.


Thank you!

And LOL no, not at all. He's the very opposite of camera shy, which works out very well for me! He does a great job of striking and holding a pose - he just knows what I want him to do for pictures. Makes my job easy!!



Blueduck1105 said:


> Thanks for the tips! You familiar with Nikon specific lenses? I have heard great things on those lenses too but until I know more about cameras I would probably pay more and stick with Nikon specific lens. That being said it's the DX? VR? Lenses. So the 35 1.8 you think is a good choice? Have a link so I don't look at the wrong ones!?
> 
> Thanks again live the shots keep them coming
> 
> ...


I've only had my DSLR and lenses for a little over a year, so I can't quite say that I'm familiar with anything yet! But yes, I do look at and use some Nikon specific lenses  I am a huge fan of them, and really the quality is worth the extra cost. 

I own 3 Nikon lenses, a Tokina wide-angle lens, and a Tamron telephoto lens, and while the Tamron does the job, the quality of Nikon is absolutely superior. When I am post processing a batch of pictures taken with both my Nikon lenses and my Tamron lenses, I can always tell which picture was taken with which lens immediately. That said! My experience is only specific to the lower end Tamron lenses, and I have heard good things about the higher end ones. Third party lenses are still worth looking into and often come at a great value. You won't be able to find many midrange zooms with a fixed aperture at f/2.8 anywhere else. 

And as for my Tokina, the quality is excellent and I am very happy with the images I get. I haven't used it enough to really compare it to my Nikon lenses, though. 

I do think the 35mm f/1.8 from Nikon is a great choice. My own next purchase will probably be that lens, or the Sigma 30mm f/1.4. Just remember that with a prime lens, you may have to work harder to get the shot. With a zoom lens you can zoom in or out, but with a prime you have to give more consideration to framing and walk forward or back up to get it right. I usually think of that as a pro, though, because it can really help with the learning process! 

Here are two places where you can buy the Nikon 35mm f/1.8. And yes, these are DX compatible lenses -
http://www.adorama.com/NK3518U.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606792-USA/Nikon_2183_AF_S_Nikkor_35mm_f_1_8G.html

Unfortunately they do not have vibration reduction, but most short prime lenses do not. The Nikon 35mm f/1.8 is a fairly fast lens with good AF speed, and I don't think the lack of VR will be a big problem.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow huge help! Winter coming want some good shots of Holt for his first snowfall. Kit lenses are good but I want something that is a little better. With a 35 what is the best like distance for shots/scenes? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Wow huge help! Winter coming want some good shots of Holt for his first snowfall. Kit lenses are good but I want something that is a little better. With a 35 what is the best like distance for shots/scenes?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Straight up Nikon lenses are pretty much always going to be sharper and faster than third party lenses, sigma, tamron, tokina, etc. Sigma has a couple exceptions though. Unless you want to spend the big bucks on nice zooms, primes are the way to go. 

I would recommend 50 over the 35, especially if your going for more of the portrait look Equinox has going here. The 35 I find just tends to be a little wide for regular portraits, and it will also distort facial features the closer you get.

The 85 here that equinox shot with would also be great for distance shots.

All three of these lenses preform really well in low light, they're wicked fast and sharp .


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Wow huge help! Winter coming want some good shots of Holt for his first snowfall. Kit lenses are good but I want something that is a little better. With a 35 what is the best like distance for shots/scenes?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to help!! I'm jealous that you get snow where you are - when I got my DSLR last year, we didn't get anything at all! Not too hopeful for this year, but who knows? 

Distance between you and your subject will vary depending on what kind of shot you're trying to get. Headshot, full body, a landscape shot, etc. The best way to see for yourself is to take your zoom lens, set it at around 35mm, and start shooting! You won't get the exact same field of view on the 35mm because of some distortion, but it's pretty close! 

Using this calculator here http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/camera-lenses.htm I did get that you should be about 3 feet away if you're using a 35mm lens on a DX body, and the dog is around 20" tall. 

If you want the take a full body picture of an average person (about 5' 5" in height), you need to stand about 8' - 9' away.

*ETA: *I didn't see Kyndall's post! Listen to what she says, she's a professional and her photography is incredible 



Kyndall54 said:


> Straight up Nikon lenses are pretty much always going to be sharper and faster than third party lenses, sigma, tamron, tokina, etc. Sigma has a couple exceptions though. Unless you want to spend the big bucks on nice zooms, primes are the way to go.
> 
> I would recommend 50 over the 35, especially if your going for more of the portrait look Equinox has going here. The 35 I find just tends to be a little wide for regular portraits, and it will also distort facial features the closer you get.
> 
> ...


I agree, 50mm for portraits (headshots and busts) especially if you take distortion into consideration, though the 35mm is a good lens for full bodies and in closer quarters. Sometimes I want to take a picture of my dog sitting pretty or rolling around, but with a 50mm I can only get a picture of half his body LOL

Go ahead and take your kit lens and set it to 35mm and then to 50mm for a few days each. Run around, take some pictures, and see which focal length you prefer.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea hopeful for a Xmas gift whether it is from someone or a gift to myself! I have been slacking with pictures lately. The leaves haven't been changing in a normal fashion this year it seams and super late too. I have my thread on herefor. My pictures I think you probably posted in it. I look for critique though too because I am sooooo new to photography.

Thanks again,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Yea hopeful for a Xmas gift whether it is from someone or a gift to myself! I have been slacking with pictures lately. The leaves haven't been changing in a normal fashion this year it seams and super late too. I have my thread on herefor. My pictures I think you probably posted in it. I look for critique though too because I am sooooo new to photography.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


I remember your thread  You've taken some great photos!! I consider myself new, too, but when I was just starting out my pictures didn't look nearly as nice as yours! 

And if you haven't already, I definitely recommend looking into an editing program! It's a lot of fun to see what you can do in post processing, and it can often save an image that you would have discarded otherwise. I know you mostly use your tablet, but sometime in the future, you can try downloading a free trial of Photoshop or Lightroom to a laptop or desktop and give it a whirl.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I know. I want to but I can't justify buying a laptop just to buy software for editing. I just don't take enough pictures. If I got paid for stuff or actually printed a lot out I would. But just to have a good picture saved I am ok with what the tablet editing can do. Kind of pushes you to get better shots too. Yet, as you said I do delete a lot that would otherwise be potentially"saved" 

Meant to bring my camera to work today and forgot it ugh. Do you have a Flickr account? PM me If you do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Yea I know. I want to but I can't justify buying a laptop just to buy software for editing. I just don't take enough pictures. If I got paid for stuff or actually printed a lot out I would. But just to have a good picture saved I am ok with what the tablet editing can do. Kind of pushes you to get better shots too. Yet, as you said I do delete a lot that would otherwise be potentially"saved"
> 
> Meant to bring my camera to work today and forgot it ugh. Do you have a Flickr account? PM me If you do
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't realize that you just didn't have a laptop/desktop!! In that case, yeah, probably not worth the trouble at the moment LOL You are right though, it does push you to get it right straight out of the camera, and that is a great skill to learn  

Click for my Flickr account! My PM inbox is full at the moment, I need to do some clearing out. I've also recently arranged some of my pictures into different sets, so you can take a look at the pictures I've gotten with some of my various lenses. I still have a few pictures from an IPO trial that I've yet to upload - those will probably help demonstrate the difference between the Tamron 55-200mm and the Nikon 70-300mm, which was switching between at the time.


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I had one but sold it after school because I didn't need it any more. I sold it to my dad actually. Had a Mac book pro.it was nice and I wish I had the disposable income to buy one but not in the cards right now of smart things to do!

I added you I will check it out! Thanks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Yea I had one but sold it after school because I didn't need it any more. I sold it to my dad actually. Had a Mac book pro.it was nice and I wish I had the disposable income to buy one but not in the cards right now of smart things to do!
> 
> I added you I will check it out! Thanks
> 
> ...


Haha, as a student I know exactly what you mean! Luckily my desktop was a gift from a friend last Christmas, because before that I was using a 9 year old dinosaur laptop!!! 

And sounds great!


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

I also have a lens like that...but I find it kind of difficult to juggle the leash and camera while walking to off leash areas :/ most photos I end up getting with my phone but your dog is exceptional!!  very photogenic and great expressive face. As it shows he seems to be an easy one to get a good shot! Keep up the good work love seeing this dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will admire the bokeh from afar till I can afford my own. The F3.5 on my 15-85 although beautifully smooth like yours, just doesn't have that depth of field to make the subject pop when the background is close. I love how Trent pops off any background you put him against.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea having your camera set to manual focus will help get your subject to stand out better but it's difficult to do that unless you have a very patient dog or quick reflexes to get the right focus at the rift moment if the subject it moving lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Macy m said:


> Yea having your camera set to manual focus will help get your subject to stand out better but it's difficult to do that unless you have a very patient dog or quick reflexes to get the right focus at the rift moment if the subject it moving lol


Not sure if this is a response to me or not, but I actually prefer to shoot in Auto One shot or Auto Servo(for moving targets). With a USM lens a moving dog is not in any way difficult to focus on. But to get that dog to pop off it's background with clarity; a more open aperture is the only way to achieve that.


----------



## Macy m (Oct 29, 2013)

Keechak said:


> Not sure if this is a response to me or not, but I actually prefer to shoot in Auto One shot or Auto Servo(for moving targets). With a USM lens a moving dog is not in any way difficult to focus on. But to get that dog to pop off it's background with clarity; a more open aperture is the only way to achieve that.


For sure! Also good quality sun shield on the end of the lens will help significantly with clarity, dulling wash out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Macy m said:


> I also have a lens like that...but I find it kind of difficult to juggle the leash and camera while walking to off leash areas :/ most photos I end up getting with my phone but your dog is exceptional!!  very photogenic and great expressive face. As it shows he seems to be an easy one to get a good shot! Keep up the good work love seeing this dog!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much! Is your lens also the 85mm f/1.8? And it's true, the one downfall to the DSLR is the size/bulk. I miss being able to slip my point&shoot or my cellphone from out of my pocket for pictures... but I have so much fun with my "fancy camera" that it's worth it! Luckily my dog is fairly good about loose leash walking so I can get away with hanging the camera around my neck, or stuffing it in my purse. I also got a camera backpack as a gift a while back, so if I want to talk multiple lenses with me, there's always that! 

Thanks for the nice words on my dog! He's my favorite subject and a great sport  



Keechak said:


> I will admire the bokeh from afar till I can afford my own. The F3.5 on my 15-85 although beautifully smooth like yours, just doesn't have that depth of field to make the subject pop when the background is close. I love how Trent pops off any background you put him against.


Thanks! This lens is seriously awesome. I'm a huge fan of the image quality it produces, and yes, the bokeh is gorgeous as well. It really lives up to the hype and I'm so glad I have it in my bag now. I think you take great photos with your lenses and don't need an expensive lens for the job  But I know what you mean, sometimes the technical aspects of photography/gear make a big difference. Being able to go all the way down to f/2.8 or even f/1.8 is really handy! Did you ever get the 50mm f/1.8 you were thinking of buying?


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Macy m said:


> For sure! Also good quality sun shield on the end of the lens will help significantly with clarity, dulling wash out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


do you mean a lens hood or an ND filter or a UV filter? i hardly ever use a lens hood, but i do like lens flare so...haha. i find the lens flare really romantic in my images. you should still be able to get your subject to stand out using autofocus, like keechak said open aperture has more to do with it vs focus. but if you're at a shallow depth of field manual focus can help you pinpoint exactly what you want in focus.

Blueduck- if you have an ipad the photoshop (free!) app on there is a pretty good editing program for the tablets! 

Keechak- i've been wanting to try nikon's 16-85 forever. i usually work with the 24-70 on wedding days but i think sometimes it might be nicer in closed spaces for that wider angle. i'm always so surprised at the difference between 3.5 and 1.8, two stops doesn't seem like much until you have to put it into use. i love nikons VR lenses, sometimes i shoot wildlife at the zoo or out in the open. i rented the nikon VR 80-400 and shot at 1/100th all the way out at 400mm and it was sharp as a tack. i've heard great things about canon's USM system too. low light zoom lenses are just so expensive, sighhh. i'd love to get the 80-400 and the 70-200 2.8 but i would hardly use them so it's hard to justify the cost.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

16-85mm is probably my ideal focal range, and I'm glad I have my 18-105mm kit lens (even if it's "just" a kit lens!) for that. The 24-70mm is the dream  

I didn't use a lens hood for my pictures (although my lens did come with one) and if I did, I'm not sure that I could have gotten those images near the end (in the playing with light ones). I do keep a lens hood on most of my other lenses, though!


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Yea I need to look into the lenses a little more it makes a big difference. 

I have messed with Photoshop free and it's ok. I have snapseed which Is also free anyone who likes any editing either on phone or tablet should for sure check it out. It's free so can't hurt to look. I also have filterstorm pro which is also ok. I can do enough on these to get what I need for the most part. Can't really SAVE a picture or maybe I just don't know how to use things which could be it but overall it's easy and quick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JillieBean (Oct 6, 2013)

Blueduck1105 said:


> Thanks for the tips! You familiar with Nikon specific lenses? I have heard great things on those lenses too but until I know more about cameras I would probably pay more and stick with Nikon specific lens. That being said it's the DX? VR? Lenses. So the 35 1.8 you think is a good choice? Have a link so I don't look at the wrong ones!?
> 
> Thanks again live the shots keep them coming
> 
> ...



I'm a part time photographer and work with Nikon. My 35mm 1.8 is my absolute favorite, go to lens. My next favorite lens is my newest acquisition and it's a 16-85mm, costs over three times as much as the 35 but has a much wider angle and is my preferred lens when shooting pets. 

Don't want to be a thread stealer, Equinox, YOUR PICTURES ARE SPECTACULAR! Love that bokeh! Beautiful dog! Maybe in another life I'll be able to handle a shepherd, God knows I've always admired them


----------

